
Ask HN: Best Place to Buy Bitcoin (today)? - johnhenry
I realize that a few bitcoin exchanges (Coinbase, localbitcoins, etc.) have been struggling to keep up with demand recently. I wonder if these are having issues because they are the main places people go to buy bitcoin? Perhaps knowing of other places would help alleviate the stress?
======
companyhen
Gemini.com is my favorite, but GDAX works too.

~~~
dhruvkar
gemini is down (again). i like the interface, but it's been buggy.

------
bsvalley
Gemini = fast and cheap

Coinbase = joke, expensive, slow and zero customer service.

Open gemini.com and coinbase.com and compare the current BTC price. You'll see
the spread they make on coinbase... and we're not even talking about
transaction fee

------
SirLJ
The bigger issue is where you are going to be protected by the government in
event of hacking, owners disappear with the money, etc... (presumably you are
not keeping your wallet locally tattooed to your left...)

------
flignats
There's no issue purchasing from Coinbase, transactions are instant.

~~~
flignats
aaand then there were issues!

------
muzani
Luno for me. Smooth interface, low fees, very easy to trade, and they saved my
butt twice when I accidentally put in the wrong price on the exchange.

------
ryanmonroe
Just use GDAX. No fees if you use limit orders.

------
js4
If you use SFOX.com you can buy on whichever exchange has the best price.

------
jurgenwerk
Bitstamp.

~~~
ya3ad
Bitstamp is only good for those who are in Europe.

------
chrisked
Coinbase or GDAX from Coinbase if you want lower fees.

------
djellybeans
GDAX for me. Quicker than Coinbase and lower fees.

~~~
ajr0
looking at GDAX (my first view of it) it looks like the organization that owns
GDAX's SSL cert is coinbase, are they not a subsidiary?

~~~
crypticlizard
gdax owns coinbase AFAIK

~~~
throwaway413
GDAX is just the Coinbase exchange front-end, operated by Coinbase. It used to
just be called “Coinbase Exchange” before they changed to a more generalized
“GDAX” in May 2016.

------
ahamedirshad123
Why do they need Aadhar(Indian Identity Number) for buying bitcoin in some of
the apps like Zepay?

------
vinchuco
Mt. Gox

